# Anyone interested in buying some Abler AbPrazole?



## LR2904 (6 May 2019)

[Content removed]


----------



## JillA (6 May 2019)

Be careful - you might be breaking the law selling prescription medications in the UK (the main sellers are overseas). Give it away in return for a donation or some other gift or goods


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 May 2019)

Ignoring the legal bit, it might be worth joining horses with ulcers on Facebook, people on there sell abler products.


----------



## LR2904 (6 May 2019)

I bought it online from a UK company without prescription....


----------



## ycbm (6 May 2019)

LR2904 said:



			I bought it online from a UK company without prescription....
		
Click to expand...


Either you are mistaken about that company being a UK company, or that company was breaking the law. 

It isn't legal to supply that product at all, with or without a prescription, because it has not been through regulation drug testing for use in horses.


..


----------



## ester (6 May 2019)

If you bought them from horseulcertreatment.com they say they are not a uk company....


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2019)

ester said:



			If you bought them from horseulcertreatment.com they say they are not a uk company....
		
Click to expand...

Funny that - they never mentioned that before they got reported to the VMD and Trading Standards!


----------

